# "I want my Mom"



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, I've decided to finally get my photos organized, which means reviewing tons of discs. Something I should have been doing all along.  

Some of the photos are absolutely priceless. This one in particular, I adore.
Although it has a bittersweet tone, I can assure everyone Mom was never far away. In fact, I know I took a couple photos of Mom in the basket with the kids. I'm sure I will find them in my search.  

Just wanted to share this one. That little head peeking over the large basket is priceless. Sibling is just to the left of the photo. Hope you enjoy. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw Cindy, that is so cute!  I so love them at that age. Well, lets be honest, I just love them at any age!

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Cindy,

I'll bet your entire setup is one big work of art and your pigeons are the Crème de la Crème. I'll bet they don't even know they're pigeons!

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If that's not the sweetest...................


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather That little head peeking over the large basket is priceless. Sibling is just to the left of the photo. Hope you enjoy.
Cindy[/QUOTE said:


> Absolutely priceless! What little doll babies. I bet you have tons and tons of pictures of the "grand kids"alone...as I like to call them.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

omg the birds r so cute my babbbbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys sorry thats wat i say to all cute things


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You have NEVER posted a picture that wasn't absolutely priceless! This one is no exception!

Talk about looking forward to MORE pictures.....


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> You have NEVER posted a picture that wasn't absolutely priceless! This one is no exception!
> 
> *Talk about looking forward to MORE pictures*.....


Thank you Shi. 

Keep your eye on the 'Other Birds' forum for a cute duckling photo.  
Looking over these photos, I wonder how I was able to get some of them.  

Unfortunately, the ducks can't bring their babies up to the yard for a visit anymore since we finished the wall by the lake, so I treasure the photos I have of them.

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Priceless photos. You should enter that one in a wild bird photo contest


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

That is so cute! I loved it!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*My friend is writing pigeon books*

one is people and their pigeons with stories and pictures, I should have him get in touch with you, that picture is sooooooo cute... thanks for sharing...

Andi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a precious pic.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

andinla said:


> one is people and their pigeons with stories and pictures, I should have him get in touch with you, that picture is sooooooo cute... thanks for sharing...
> 
> Andi


Thank you Andi. 
Actually, I have written a story, 'The Adventures of Frank & Jesse'. These are two ferals that my husband picked up in Denver & brought them here to Phoenix to live with us.  
What makes their trip a bit unique is their transportation was my husband's semi. Talk about traveling in style. They did.  

The story includes events leading up to their trip (some were just a hoot), the birth of Bonnie & Clyde (a few tense moments there  ), raising the babies & watching all the backyard buddies, to include, ducks, pigeons, doves, sparrows, an occasional woodpecker, etc., frolicing about. 
And, of course can't forget to add in the pictures.  

I think it would make a cute book, for children as well as adults. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think it would make a cute book, for children as well as adults. 

Cindy[/QUOTE]


Are you going to publish it? I would certainly buy it (want it signed by you too, of course) I also would buy it for all my friends and give it as gifts on birthdays and Christmas. I am sure everybody on this forum would buy it too.
Oh, Cindy, think about it, we all would love to read the story of Frank&Jesse.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Cindy,*

Before publishing, I'm surprised you haven't posted in the STORY section...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Reti said:


> I think it would make a cute book, for children as well as adults.
> 
> Cindy


_*Are you going to publish it? I would certainly buy it (want it signed by you too, of course) I also would buy it for all my friends and give it as gifts on birthdays and Christmas. I am sure everybody on this forum would buy it too.
Oh, Cindy, think about it, we all would love to read the story of Frank&Jesse.*_

*Reti*

* * * *

Thanks for the vote of confidence Reti.
Chuck has been after me for quite some time to see about getting it printed. 

I have been trying to convert the story to my new computer from my old one & of course having some problems. John has graciously offered to help me.  

One of the pictures I plan to use, is a female mallard entertaining Frank, Jesse & Mikko by portraying a 'choir director'. Too funny.  
Makes me giggle everytime I look at some of the pictures. 

Cindy


----------



## Jimmy Jo (Oct 16, 2005)

Cindy, What an Adorable Picture! It definitely gave me that Warm and Fuzzy feeling...Loved It !!! ...Also looking forward to buying/reading your book...when published.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Another Famous Author in the making !!!*



AZWhitefeather said:


> _*Are you going to publish it? I would certainly buy it (want it signed by you too, of course) I also would buy it for all my friends and give it as gifts on birthdays and Christmas. I am sure everybody on this forum would buy it too.
> Oh, Cindy, think about it, we all would love to read the story of Frank&Jesse.*_
> 
> *Reti*
> ...


Hey you know Cindy, another famous author got her start...well....er....some of her material from Pigeon.com !! I will purchase a copy if you promise to autograph it !!


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

That is cute, you can barely see the babies but at least you can see there heads. I also love that basket and i am going to put that picture on my website.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pikachu23739 said:


> That is cute, you can barely see the babies but at least you can see there heads. I also love that basket *and i am going to put that picture on my website*.


Melissa,
You need to ask permission from the owner before you take it upon yourself to just use their pcitures on your website. 

I am sorry, but you do not have my permission to post any of my pictures on your website.

Cindy


----------

